# Older Mod 92 Beretta



## GAP (Jul 11, 2017)

Older Beretta Mod 92 - no more alpha/numerics in the Mod #. Serial # B14749. Right side front trigger guard reads HAMMERLI TIENGEN. Left side front trigger reads TH or IH with a half set of deer antlers laying sideways and what appears to be a Beretta stamp underneath. Plastic grips with no Beretta logo, clip release on bottom rear of left side of grip, and a frame mounted safety on left side only. Pistol was purchased in late 80s/early 90s from a U.S. Forces Rod and Gun Club in Heidelberg, Germany. If you run the serial #, the response reads built in or about 2005 - not true. Anyone familiar with the markings??? Many thx...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very, very sweet!


----------



## GAP (Jul 11, 2017)

SW: I agree. I just wish I knew what it really is. I purchased new many years ago and was a primary CCW until I started carrying an even OLDER Walther PP in 7.65...


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

That "half-antler" mark is the stamp of the Ulm, Germany, proof house.
When your Italian pistol was imported into Germany, it was proofed (validated as safe to shoot) by the Ulm proof-house.
Ulm is an industrial and university city on the Danube, in the state of Baden-Württemberg, in the south of Germany.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> That "half-antler" mark is the stamp of the Ulm, Germany, proof house.
> When your Italian pistol was imported into Germany, it was proofed (validated as safe to shoot) by the Ulm proof-house.
> Ulm is an industrial and university city on the Danube, in the state of Baden-Württemberg, in the south of Germany.


Aww, ya' beat me to it Steve! Yeah, as you said, it is a "proof". You will find them on some Walthers and SIGS too.


----------



## GAP (Jul 11, 2017)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> That "half-antler" mark is the stamp of the Ulm, Germany, proof house.
> When your Italian pistol was imported into Germany, it was proofed (validated as safe to shoot) by the Ulm proof-house.
> Ulm is an industrial and university city on the Danube, in the state of Baden-Württemberg, in the south of Germany.


Oh, I know Ulm well. Her sister city, Neu Ulm, is next door in Bayern. How do you know this region???


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

GAP said:


> Oh, I know Ulm well. Her sister city, Neu Ulm, is next door in Bayern. How do you know this region???


Been there...
A long, long time ago.

And I speak and read a little German, too.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Been there...
> A long, long time ago.
> 
> And I speak and read a little German, too.


My father spoke German....well, he said Austrian, but I don't think there is any difference. He would always say stuff to me in German, and I would be thinking "Fahrfromepukin". Lol. :smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

berettatoter said:


> My father spoke German....well, he said Austrian, but I don't think there is any difference...


There is a difference. Even I can hear it.
Austrian German is softer and less guttural, with some elisions and contractions that German wouldn't tolerate.
And its vocabulary is a little different, here and there, even borrowing the occasional word from French.
But in terms of comprehension, there's no difference. A German speaker understands Austrian without any problem, and vice-versa. It's like the differences between English and American.


----------



## GAP (Jul 11, 2017)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Been there...
> A long, long time ago.
> 
> And I speak and read a little German, too.


Were you there with the U.S. military???


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

GAP said:


> Were you there with the U.S. military???


Nope.
Private Citizen, sir, reporting for extended vacation.

I was making a lot of money in my leather shop, and my ex-wife (now deceased) was making even more as a schoolteacher.
So we spent a lot of our excess income by taking all-summer-long trips throughout Europe, camping-out whenever we had a mind to.
I already spoke reasonably good German, as a family thing, and French from school. My ex-wife spoke Spanish, Greek, and a little French. Also, I can read Cyrillic (Russian, Bulgarian, Serbian, _etc_.) and can pick out useful words on, for instance, road signs.
We were able to communicate with just about anybody we met...except once, in small-town southern Yugoslavia (now Macedonia, I think), where we desperately needed gasoline but nobody spoke anything that we could understand. We finally found someone who knew a little Latin, so my high-school education really came in handy.


----------



## GAP (Jul 11, 2017)

You've had some true and rewarding experiences. My 17-yrs living in Germany was due to my working for U.S. Army, Europe as,a civilian. Traveled extensively with both work and personal travel. Best experience of my life. I, also visited Yugoslavia before, during, and after the Balkan war....


----------

